# Stern light mount



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I am needing to redo my stern light. The factory one went out a while back and I have been just rigging up a quick fix since. The old one mounted to the middle of the windshield and kind of blinded you while driving. I am needing to find a new spot to mount a new light where it won't blind me as bad, and can still be seen from any direction. I would prefer a hard wired light so I don't have so many connection problems like I did with my old one. Here is a pic of my boat.










Does any body have a good idea on how to make this work?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (10/1/2008)*
> 
> Does any body have a good idea on how to make this work?


Matt,

You can start by getting some water under the boat. Haha. 

Seriously,

Mine is mounted on the stern. But it still fits into a connection. Let me know if you want a hand. I am sure we can do what ever is necessary.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

You can get a new light kit from West or any Marine supply store. You will need to drill a hole to mount the bracket but no big deal. Also need to run the wiring back there. The light will be removable, be sure to get one long enough to be visable.



Good luck.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Instant Karma (10/1/2008)*The light will be removable, be sure to get one long enough to be visable.
> 
> Good luck.


The problem I have is I have not found one that will be tall enough to see itover the windshield if mounted in the back of the boat. Also, if possible I would like to get one that is a fixed mount not a removable one so I won't have all the connection problems like I've had in the past. That may not be possible with my boats setup though.

And Jon, I like to keep my boat dry docked while camping.:banghead


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, I was sure you would have thought of my solution. Good luck.



Next time bring 2 shovels...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Matt,

The only time I ever see a fixed/non-removable light on a boat is on a hard top/t-top. Since you do not have that, it is not going to be possible to have a fixed mount light that will not be in the way.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Perko has some new light poles out that have two lens caps. One has a sheild to prevent downward light so it wont blind you if you keep it on the windshield.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

1) you can mount a (or two) stearn light/lights light like the one on my boat and while underway be legal. I have one, you might need two with an outboard.



















2) Anchored, you will *need* the windshield light. (must be seen 360 deg and @ 2 miles)










My windshield light pivots forward when not in use.












"The old one mounted to the middle of the windshield and kind of blinded you while driving."

Not needed while underway....


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Make sure whatever you do, that your all around white light is viewable from 360 degrees, meaning, taller than your windshield!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (10/1/2008)*Make sure whatever you do, that your all around white light is viewable from 360 degrees, meaning, taller than your windshield!!


Did I not post that:banghead:banghead:banghead 360deg AND 2 miles.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (10/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Voodoo Lounge (10/1/2008)*Make sure whatever you do, that your all around white light is viewable from 360 degrees, meaning, taller than your windshield!!
> ...




Matt - Not to be an







....but please make sure the light is taller than your windshield so you can see it for 2 miles and 360 degrees around.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (10/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Voodoo Lounge (10/1/2008)*Make sure whatever you do, that your all around white light is viewable from 360 degrees, meaning, taller than your windshield!!
> ...


Ron, when I saw your post it reminded me of the days back when I had to study for that damn test, and honestly, I just moved along! So yes you did post that, and no I dint see it!!

At least we know it got covered.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Matt,

Just make sure that it can be seen 360 degrees at two miles. -

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

:moon:moon:moon:letsdrink


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

That would be the"360 degree"shitstirrer!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

******* fix... get about 6' of 1 1/2" PVC, mount a light at one end run wire through the PVC and put aquick connector of some sort on the end of the wire. Stick this in a rodholder. Run wire back to the rodholder under the gunnel and use the other half of the connector.

Mount a couple hooks under the gunnel to store it out of the way when not in use. 

VOILA!!!

Twoproblems, it'll be in the way while fishing at night (You could fix the one on the windshield and alternate which one is on as you fish and move), and it maywork it's wayout of the rodholder while running. 

An idea anyway...

Jim


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Jim, most likely 30 degree rod holders on that Bayliner, do you think 6' of pvc will be long enough to approprietly display his anchor light where it is viewable a full 360 degrees???oke

And don't ya'll forget about the voltage drop, with that kind of wire run a heavier guage wire may be required!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't worry, how ever I do it it will have360 degree visibility, just trying to find the best way to do it. If I can find one tall enough I will probably put it in the back. I bought a cheap one that was around 4ft or so but it was not even close to tall enough to mount in the back and still be seen over the windshield. Another option would be to make a bracket that I could attach to the side of the cabin wall just below the starboard side windshield and mount the light base to that. It would be even better if I could make the mount a fold down style like a vhf antenna and put a fixed mount light on that so I could put it down when not in use, and still have the fixed mount so I could get rid of my connection issues I've always had with the removable models. But that may be asking for too much.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim, its funny that you said that. That is exactly how I have it right now. I put it in the PVC rod holders in the center of the back of the boat that are vertical that we use for rod storage/flylining. It works as a temporary fix but is a pain in the a$# to deal with.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (10/1/2008)*Jim, most likely 30 degree rod holders on that Bayliner, do you think 6' of pvc will be long enough to approprietly display his anchor light where it is viewable a full 360 degrees???oke
> 
> And don't ya'll forget about the voltage drop, with that kind of wire run a heavier guage wire may be required!!




I'm sorry, are youasking me to usegeometry andcommon senseelectrical knowledgeinto my ******* idea?:banghead:banghead:banghead



Remember, if it weren't for idiots like me, you'd be out of a job!!:letsdrink:letsdrink



Jim


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Geometry ?? is where they substitute letters for numbers in math??


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry for the trainwreck, err I mean derailment. 

Do I see a bimini top laid down in your pic?? If so, why not put the light on the bimini??


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The problem comes with all these light's that are removable. The socket's where the light plugs in is the problem. They Suck!



No matter what you seem to do they don't make good contact.



There are a couple of newer lights on the market that don't use the plug in socket. They are expensive LED units and look small, but they are SUPER bright. 



http://www.innovativelight.com/powerlight-motorized-led-stern-light_p_1473_11558_1.cfm














http://www.innovativelight.com/extend-a-light-manual-stern-light_p_1473_11559_2.cfm


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is one that is 360 degrees and 3 mile visibility that you could mount on your dash Matt.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is how I mounted mine. I got tired of back scattered light affecting my night vision.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Now we need a pix from farther away, as that pix just shows the light, but not where it is mounted on the boat.


----------

